# Coming Soon—Puritan Reformed Journal



## dannyhyde (Oct 1, 2008)

*(Update) Coming Soon—Puritan Reformed Journal, ed. Joel Beeke*

This is just a teaser for the inaugural edition of the Puritan Reformed Journal, edited by Joel Beeke and the faculty at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary.

Volume 1 is currently in the final editing phase and will be available mid-November. I will have more details then.

For now, here is the Table of Contents:

_INTRODUCTION_
God-Centered Theology in the Ministry of the Word.—Joel R. Beeke

_BIBlICAL STUDIES_ 
Bright Shadows: Preaching Christ from the Old Testament.—David Murray

Atoning Blood: The Command Against Eating Blood.—Johnny Serafini

Ezra as a Model of Continuing Reformation.—Gerald Bilkes

_HISTORICAL THEOLOGY_
Regeneration and Faith According to Two British Reformed Confessions.—Michael A. G. Haykin

The Christology of Adolphe Monod.—Antoine Theron

_CHURCH HISTORY_
The Principle and Practice of Preaching in the Heidelberg Catechism.—Daniel R. Hyde

Andrew Willet and the Synopsis Papismi.—Randall J. Pederson

John Murray and the Godly Life.—John J. Murray

_PASTORAL MINISTRY_
God-Centered Adult Education.—Joel R. Beeke

Ministerial Pride.—Richard Baxter

Pastoral Counseling in the Twenty-First Century for Illness, Disease, and Death.—Christopher Bogosh

_BOOK REVIEWS_


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 1, 2008)

Rev. Hyde, Is it possible an overseas subscription to the Journal? I'm very interested in it.


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 1, 2008)

CarlosOliveira said:


> Rev. Hyde, Is it possible an overseas subscription to the Journal? I'm very interested in it.



Carlos,

I can help you out on this one and anything else you need from the States to Brazil.

Your Servant in Christ,
Gilberto


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 1, 2008)

CarlosOliveira said:


> Rev. Hyde, Is it possible an overseas subscription to the Journal? I'm very interested in it.



You'd have to contact the Seminary. Dr. Beeke is actually in Mexico and Brazil for the next two weeks. Not sure if you heard, or if you are even remotely close to where he will be speaking.


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 1, 2008)

Joel Beeke schedule in Mexico

International Conference Ministry

It is the ministry of PFG not only to publish sound, reformed literature in the Spanish language but as well, to distribute those publications on as broad a scale as possible, providing the means that God may use to bring reformation and revival to the Latin countries. 

Hosting the authors of PFG’s publications at international PFG conferences in Mexico City is an effective means of promoting the distribution and readership of PFG’s publications.

Conferences are scheduled to coincide with the release of each author’s specific title(s), launching the Latin American distribution pf PFG´s titles in Spanish.

Two Year Mexico City International Conference Schedule

October – 2-3, 2008
Dr. Sam Waldron – The End Times Made Simple, and
Dr. Joel Beeke – Puritan Reformed Spirituality and Striving Against Satan 

February 6-7, 2009
Dr. Mark Dever – Nine Marks of a Healthy Church and The Deliberate Church, and
Dr. Tom Ascol – Dear Timothy (Estimado Timoteo)

Details including Mexico City location, topics and conference schedules will soon be posted here. 

- Link: Conferences


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 1, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> You'd have to contact the Seminary. Dr. Beeke is actually in Mexico and Brazil for the next two weeks. Not sure if you heard, or if you are even remotely close to where he will be speaking.



Rev. Hyde, I know Dr. Beeke will be one of the speakers at Fiel Conference for this year but I don't live close to where the Conference will be held, unfortunately. I'll try to get in touch with the Seminary. Thanks anyway.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 2, 2008)

CarlosOliveira said:


> dannyhyde said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have to contact the Seminary. Dr. Beeke is actually in Mexico and Brazil for the next two weeks. Not sure if you heard, or if you are even remotely close to where he will be speaking.
> ...



Hello Carlos,

Yes, Dr. Beeke just emailed me that he will be at Fiel in Sao Paolo. There are 1,300 expected attendees!

LIke I mentioned, when the Journal is in-print, I will have more information to the PB.

Blessings.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 12, 2008)

*Update on Vol. 1 (2009)*

Here is an update on the Puritan Reformed Journal 1 (2009), a new, bi-annual journal from Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary (issues in Jan/July) and edited by Dr. Joel Beeke. It is set to be in-print in December. It will feature articles by faculty and other members of the worldwide Reformed community.

Subscriptions are available for $20 per year (2 issues). For ordering information, go to: Publications - PRTS

____________________

*TABLE OF CONTENTS*

_INTRODUCTION_
God-Centered Theology in the Ministry of the Word.—Joel R. Beeke

_BIBlICAL STUDIES_ 
Bright Shadows: Preaching Christ from the Old Testament.—David Murray

Atoning Blood: The Command Against Eating Blood.—Johnny Serafini

Ezra as a Model of Continuing Reformation.—Gerald Bilkes

_HISTORICAL THEOLOGY_
Regeneration and Faith According to Two British Reformed Confessions.—Michael A. G. Haykin

The Christology of Adolphe Monod.—Antoine Theron

_CHURCH HISTORY_
The Principle and Practice of Preaching in the Heidelberg Catechism.—Daniel R. Hyde

Andrew Willet and the Synopsis Papismi.—Randall J. Pederson

John Murray and the Godly Life.—John J. Murray

_PASTORAL MINISTRY_
God-Centered Adult Education.—Joel R. Beeke

Ministerial Pride.—Richard Baxter

Pastoral Counseling in the Twenty-First Century for Illness, Disease, and Death.—Christopher Bogosh

_BOOK REVIEWS_


----------



## Randall Pederson (Nov 20, 2008)

*Puritan Reformed Journal*

The PRJ is now available. I have seen it and it looks great. Besides the PRJ, I would say that the Westminster Theological Journal, Sixteenth-Century Journal, Calvin Theological Journal, Fides et Historia, and Church History should be required reading.

Also, for those interested, the _Cambridge Companion to Puritanism_ is now available. It has excellent essays by two close friends, my doctoral adviser, Jeff Jue, and Crawford Gribben.

Randall


----------

